# Anyone flown to Tenerife from Lisbon with TAP?



## Wilma Flinstone (Nov 16, 2013)

Just a quick question.

Has anyone flown Lisbon to Tenerife recently with TAP? 

Before I book a flight I want to know if TAP sprays insecticide on this route.

Unfortunately, I have had bad experiences with TAP on flights from Lisbon to Milan and Lisbon to Funchal, where insecticide has been sprayed and caused me an asthma attack.

I will avoid the flight if necessary or take a mask with me.

I have asked TAP a while back, but no replyh.

Many thanks and Happy New Year.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Even if somebody tells you no that doesn't mean it can't happen. The islands are full of flying bugs that can get into a plane the moment the doors are open.

Bring your inhaler and anything else you might need.


----------

